# Ireland--legal trail riding other than trail centers?



## KrisRayner (Apr 3, 2007)

Going to be in Co. Galway for over a month this summer. In researching places to ride, I found some interesting long distance trails such as the Hymany Way and Western Way. It only lists it as a hiking trail. My question is if it legal to ride it. I'm used to California trail designations--if it says hiking, MTB is usually excluded. Is a hiking designation in Ireland just the primary use of the trail? I've been looking on irishtrails.ie and am wanting to find a nice long ride, more than just a handfull of KM's


----------



## Bikefaceyall (Jul 22, 2017)

Its Ireland lad. You do what you like, respectfully. And no one is bothered, you defo won't have the police chasing you down a trail.


----------

